# Curtis Homepro or Blizzard LT



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I know I talked about a plow for over a year for my wifes 03 Tacoma but know its my 03 Tacoma. Its my hand me down commuter truck. With that said, I have narrowed my decision down to either the Curtis Sno pro poly plow or the Blizzard 720 LT. Before you Snoway guys chirp in, I can't justify over $4000 for a plastic plow, down pressure or not. I also am not a fan of the Homesteader. With that said, if anyone has had experience with either please inform me. I have a price for the Curtis of $3,600 cash and carry with the new handheld remote. It is a 7'6" blade which weighs approx. 460#'s. I also have a price for the Blizzard 720 LT of $3,100 cash and carry. It is a 7'2" steel blade which weighs approx. 370#'s. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

*Curtis Home Pro*

Hey Hedgehog-

I have the Curtis Homepro. It's a great plow, I would say the easiest plow to connect. The only issue I have found is that it's not heavy so it floats up when trying to make banks. All around a great plow, I would recommend it. Any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I also have a Curtis Home Pro 7' poly on a Tacoma ext cab 03. Works very well for personal use. Is a bit light, you may not scrape everything off everytime, but does a pretty good job. Going a little wider won't hurt either. Mine is probably 5 or 6 years old. All I've done is replace the edge. Got pretty good tech support from the factory re a few questions when I was figuring it out and installing the mount when I first got it.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

Another Curtis Homepro here... on a rusty old Explorer. So far so good but i've only plowed once with it. I like it.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I bought the Curtis and installed it myself. Now I want some snow so I can try it out!


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

Great, congrats!
Hope it works out well for ya.


----------

